# 1/48 scale Sherman Tank



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

are there any interior detail kits for the Sherman Tank in 1/48th scale,I'm looking to detail the engine bay and drivers compartment and possibly the turret.

Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The only Company I know that does Etch and Conversion sets for 1-48 Armour is Black Dog. Their site is "www.blackdog.cz".....Cheers Mark


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks mark,know about them but no interior stuff in 48,thanks for the reply,:thumbsup:

Gordon M


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is a ton of stuff out in 1/48. I have bought from both of these dealers (Canada and France) and they have many, many, brands of aftermarket accessories.

http://www.track48.com/shop/home.php

http://quarter-kit.com/

Its hard with the Tamiya Shermans to fit an interior becuase of the clumsy metal chassis. Many people may not want to try with the Copy Boss kits becuase they are poor and inaccurate.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> ...... Many people may not want to try with the Copy Boss kits becuase they are poor and inaccurate.


But for 12 bucks, you can't beat them for an inexpensive model to clown around with.

tom


----------

